# Get Well Hooch Pictures



## Oaklys Dad

Great idea Rob. I will have to work on that one tomorrow.

Liam does a great job showing Hooch what he needs to be doing.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is Jack and part of Rusty wishing Hooch all the best


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ohh, what a good idea... I think Tucker would eat the paper before I even got him to sit still lol but I can try!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom

I'll try to get one with Kirby. He went to the vet today and isn't feeling real good right now. He had his ears cleaned and has a fungal infection going on in one.  He was so excited to go for a ride in the car and was happy to see the other doggies at the vet, until they dug in his ears.


----------



## Charlie06

This is the best I could do. I had to do it while he was sleepy so he wouldn't eat the paper.......


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I Love It!


----------



## vrocco1

I'm not sick, but I'm feeling better already.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Bailey and Bentley wish Hooch a big "Get Well Soon!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

THIS IS FROM JAZZY, SUNNYROSE and I Hooch!












Jazzys Mom


----------



## Joe

Get well soon from me, Kia and Lila:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

This really was a great idea for a thread. Very nice...


----------



## desilu

Lucy and Desi are modeling proper hospital behavior for you, Hooch!


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie and Lilah praying for Hooch.


----------



## LibertyME

Get Well From Liberty and Lexi...


----------



## Pointgold

Dr. Zoom's orders - Be obedient, Hooch...


----------



## Thor's Mom

Get well soon Hooch!


----------



## Pointgold

desilu said:


> Lucy and Desi are modeling proper hospital behavior for you, Hooch!


And they are waiting for the surgery to separate them?


----------



## Joe

Guys, these photos are trully awesome. 
I hope Hooch gets better soon, there is lot of people thinking of him as we speak and I bet he can feel all this energy coming his way.

Joe


----------



## Ardeagold

Hooch, Mira said that since you told her that she's your favorite Newf in the whole world, SHE wanted to send the message from all of us here at Ardea.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

This was a great idea....to bad Zack is sleeping already. 
Love all the pictures.
Hooch, get well soon:


----------



## moverking

Rob, you are the best!​
Here's a couple outtakes for our Hooch...



















And this is how you should be resting, buddy...like Sadie, relaxed and breathing easy...:smooch:


----------



## moverking

And all who posted, too...what awesome pics from your Golden crew....this is just beautiful


----------



## desilu

Pointgold said:


> And they are waiting for the surgery to separate them?


HA HA! Good one!


----------



## AndyFarmer

*Get Well Hooch from Libby and Beams!!*

I wish I would have read this thread before I cleaned up the shredded magazines my two tore up while I was out tonight. I would have arranged all the ripped pages on the floor into something like this: :doh:

Get well Hooch!!


----------



## Pointgold

*Conjoined twin Golden Retrievers to undergo surgery*
2007-11-23 20:37:56
By Itza Doozie AP Health Writer

San Antonio (AP) - Lucy and Desi, Golden Retrievers joined at the head, are to undergo surgery to separate them. The procedure is expected to take several hours, and will be performed by Dr. Doolittle. The twins currently reside with their mother, Suzanne, in San Antonio, TX.
Suzanne is well aware of the danger involved - "Right now, with them just hanging around together, it's pretty easy. But, I've been warned that once separated, they will tag team me and crazy hijinx will ensue!"
As for Lucy and Desi, they have no concerns, as long as the kibble and biscuits remain forthcoming. Lucy is quoted as saying "We'll never _really _be separated, because we've been together so long that we finish each others sentences (and food) and will just keep being the dynamic duo."
The twins have been an inspiration to an ill friend, Hooch, leading by example and being role models of good patient behavior. "We try to show Mr. Hooch how to rest and relax while in the hospital, and to do what the nurses and doctors tell him. Maybe he should have gone to obedience class, like us" said Desi.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Pointgold said:


> *Conjoined twin Golden Retrievers to undergo surgery*
> 2007-11-23 20:37:56
> By Itza Doozie AP Health Writer
> 
> San Antonio (AP) - Lucy and Desi, Golden Retrievers joined at the head, are to undergo surgery to separate them. The procedure is expected to take several hours, and will be performed by Dr. Doolittle. The twins currently reside with their mother, Suzanne, in San Antonio, TX.
> Suzanne is well aware of the danger involved - "Right now, with them just hanging around together, it's pretty easy. But, I've been warned that once separated, they will tag team me and crazy hijinx will ensue!"
> As for Lucy and Desi, they have no concerns, as long as the kibble and biscuits remain forthcoming. Lucy is quoted as saying "We'll never _really _be separated, because we've been together so long that we finish each others sentences (and food) and will just keep being the dynamic duo."
> The twins have been an inspiration to an ill friend, Hooch, leading by example and being role models of good patient behavior. "We try to show Mr. Hooch how to rest and relax while in the hospital, and to do what the nurses and doctors tell him. Maybe he should have gone to obedience class, like us" said Desi.


What a nice article. Listen to them, Hooch!


----------



## Ardeagold

:lol: :lol: PG!!!


----------



## Ash

This is soooo awesome everyone. I love all your photos.


----------



## davebeech

Tom did make you a card, but it looked so good he shredded it and ate it.

Get well soon Hooch..................our thoughts are with you buddy !!


----------



## boyd114

great pics!


----------



## Jenny Wren

Taya sends get well greetings, Hooch, special for you... Peace...


----------



## Emma&Tilly

We are thinking of you Hooch!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*rachel saying..*

Get well soon Hooch!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Lyndi and Liam*

I wanted to get a picture of just Lyndi wishing a Get Well to Hooch, since Liam already did one, but Liam kept getting in the picture as well. So here is well wishes from Lyndi and Liam


----------



## Misslane&lois

*We wanna send POSTIVE ENERGY for Hooch!!! GET WELL SOON HOOCH!!!!*
*spanish licks for you! from Lois*


----------



## Angel_Kody

Jester sends his get well wishes Hooch!!! We're thinking of you too!


----------



## desilu

Pointgold said:


> *Conjoined twin Golden Retrievers to undergo surgery*
> 2007-11-23 20:37:56
> By Itza Doozie AP Health Writer
> 
> San Antonio (AP) - Lucy and Desi, Golden Retrievers joined at the head, are to undergo surgery to separate them. The procedure is expected to take several hours, and will be performed by Dr. Doolittle. The twins currently reside with their mother, Suzanne, in San Antonio, TX.
> Suzanne is well aware of the danger involved - "Right now, with them just hanging around together, it's pretty easy. But, I've been warned that once separated, they will tag team me and crazy hijinx will ensue!"
> As for Lucy and Desi, they have no concerns, as long as the kibble and biscuits remain forthcoming. Lucy is quoted as saying "We'll never _really _be separated, because we've been together so long that we finish each others sentences (and food) and will just keep being the dynamic duo."
> The twins have been an inspiration to an ill friend, Hooch, leading by example and being role models of good patient behavior. "We try to show Mr. Hooch how to rest and relax while in the hospital, and to do what the nurses and doctors tell him. Maybe he should have gone to obedience class, like us" said Desi.


OMG, you are killing me here! I'm roflmbo (as Hooch says) and the girls are looking at me like, "What?" Too funny!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Oakly and I wanted to send good thoughts your way Hooch. Oakly didn't care for the taste of the store bought stick so we had to improvise.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Get Well Soon Hoochie!! I tried to take pics, not as good as the rest of these peoples signs (I have no printer or colored markers lol)

didn't know which picture to choose :


----------



## Pointgold

Holy SMOKE!!!! Have we ever got the most talented pooches here, or what?!?!? 
These pics are GREAT medicine!!!


----------



## Dslats

Warm wishes & prayers from us here in Mokena, IL Hooch











Debbie & Mason


----------



## BeauShel

Bama made a poster!!


----------



## mylissyk

Wish we could print the all out and send them to the hospital.


----------



## Pointgold

mylissyk said:


> Wish we could print the all out and send them to the hospital.


You know, if there is a Kinko's or something similar near the hospital, they can log on, access this thread, and do it. Would Cindy have time?


----------



## marshab1

Tinkerbell is not allowed to have paper. So we had to improvise.


----------



## Ash

Hooch, here is a little message from us!! 

From,

Ash, Kali, & Tux


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

mylissyk said:


> Wish we could print the all out and send them to the hospital.


That would be a great idea.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Kirby is wishing Hooch a speedy recovery.


----------



## McSwede

All of these "Golden Get Well Wishes" are exceptional. Kudos to everyone on GRF for your support of Hooch. The Kinkos idea is a good one. I'm guessing Cindy is steadfast at Hooches bedside, I wonder if there is a friend or relative who could pursue this with Kinkos. Just a thought....I wonder if the hospital has a laptop that they could access the GRF site and show Hooch this thread and all other threads with the outpooring of love and support for him.

*Hooch, you're in our hearts, thoughts and prayers*

Jackie & Lloyd


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Hooch... Geddy says to rest and be sure to follow doctor's orders!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Here you go Hooch. I hope this gets you up and dancing when you get permission!

http://www.smilingpages.com/cards/sent/24Nov119593525318.ttml


----------



## Kirby'sMom

That was great, Kim!! Loved it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Kirby'sMom said:


> That was great, Kim!! Loved it!


Boy, you're quick!


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Yup, can you tell I'm not getting much housework done today?


----------



## threegoldengirls

Atlantis, Tasia, Kaylee and I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*great!*



Kimm said:


> Here you go Hooch. I hope this gets you up and dancing when you get permission!
> 
> [URL="http://www.smilingpages.com/cards/sent/24Nov119593525318.ttml"]http://www.smilingpages.com/cards/sent/24Nov119593525318.ttml[/URL]


Kim, that was great! I loved it!


----------



## Dslats

great card kimm!!!! all of these cards are so special!! I sure hope hooch and cindy are able to see them soon. still praying for you hooch!!! get better.. we all miss you!:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

Here's one from Cooper and Sadie!


----------



## bwoz

Hooch get some rest so you can get better soon, Dr's orders.....


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

I'm lovin' this!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

There hasn't been one yet that has not brought a smile to my face for the sheer effort put forth for our beloved moderator.


----------



## marshab1

What a wonderful outpouring of support. I know I'm smiling so I can only imagine how much this will mean to Hooch, Cindy, & family.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

As far as getting these pixs to Hooch... why not have somebody save the images, print them and then send them to the hospital? Somebody from the forum could do it.

OR - put them in one of those custom photo books like Steve made...


----------



## Elway&Prince

ok, I'm not very artistic and my printer is not working right now. Also the boys aren't being very photogenic either and are acting like I am murdering them so here goes:


----------



## 3 goldens

I do not have a digital camera, so old pictures will have to do. However, Hooch, from KayCee "I have an enlarged heart and my Mom takes real good care of me and my heart and i bet Cindy is gonna take just as good a care of yours when you get home, which we hope is very soon."

And from Honey "Please get well Hooch. When mom and Dad got me i had heart worms and i had to be keep "in bed' for 6 weeks and i got okay and I know you are going to do just fine. Just follow roders--i know it is hard, but everyone at GRF loves you and wants you back full time again very soon. And mom wants to tell you 'boat stories'"/


----------



## mist

Olver, Gracie, Gabby and I send cyber hugs from the UK


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Here we go


----------



## Jazzys Mom

These are all so great! I hope Hooch will be able to see them

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Emmysourgolden

This thread is great!! Makes me teary!! What he needs are some goldens in his room laying beside him!


----------



## Tuckerbear1

*Get Well Soon!*

Get well soon Hooch! We're pullin' for you here! :wavey:


----------



## Tuckerbear1

*Get Well Soon!*

This picture is a little better....
Still praying for you Hooch!


----------



## Rob's GRs

If this post gets lost on another page can someone bump it back up when Hooch comes back on the board?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Absolutely!!! I can sticky this if you want. We have a number of sticky Hooch posts and I think it's very important!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Absolutely!!! I can sticky this if you want. We have a number of sticky Hooch posts and I think it's very important!!


Great idea ACC, I was thinking the same thing. Go For IT!!


----------



## HovawartMom

Hooch,
This is just for you and you can have a drink when you feel better but don't tell the doctor!!.Or if you do,tell them,it's Sprite instead of .....!.Take care!,Priska


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I am not at home so no pics sorry but just use your imagination, a Beautiful Redhead, and a Sexy Blonde wishing you well.:smooch::smooch:


----------



## FlyingQuizini




----------



## Farley Rocks!

Tuckerbear1 said:


> Get well soon Hooch! We're pullin' for you here! :wavey:


LOVE this photo, it would make anyone smile! What well mannered dogs.


----------



## desilu

FlyingQuizini said:


>


Aww, you're giving him Quiz! What a get well gift! :bowl:::smooch:


----------



## mylissyk

Love the pic of Quiz and Zoie!


----------



## mainegirl

I printed up the pictures on this thread (from beginning to about 11am today) and express mailed them to hooch. he should be getting them by wed. at the latest so he can hang them around his room. if someone wants to do any from 11am on........ (ran out of colored ink)
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Oaklys Dad

mainegirl said:


> I printed up the pictures on this thread (from beginning to about 11am today) and express mailed them to hooch. he should be getting them by wed. at the latest so he can hang them around his room. if someone wants to do any from 11am on........ (ran out of colored ink)
> beth, moose and angel


What a great thing to do! Thanks Mainegirl. I'm sure Hooch will be grinning ear to ear when he gets that package in the mail. Hats off to you for your efforts (and ink


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh, Maingirl, that was so very sweet of you! Hooch is gonna to love them! Now we are going to need a picture of his room with all those pictures covering the walls!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BELLA

*Bella & Sandy send a huge...*

*GET WELL WISH TO HOOCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jcasks




----------



## Carsonsdaddy




----------



## Heidi36oh

Get well soon


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Can somebody please repost the address for the hospital... I can't seem to find it!

Thanks!

-S


----------



## ILoveAMonster

I definitely thought of this yesterday...just hadn't had time to post yet...I have pictures on my phone, will post tomorrow.


----------



## ILoveAMonster

I hadn't realized that this post had been open since Friday...I'd just randomly thought of it yesterday...



















yeah...you can see all the doggy magnets on the fridge behind the sign...


----------



## norabrown

What wonderful pictures and good wishes for Hooch!

*GET WELL HOOCH!*
*Samson, Delilah and Tag send you good wishes. So do I.*

*Samson's a bit under the weather from his surgery, so no pictures yet. We will send you some soon.*


----------



## xtine77

i havent been in here for some time and i feel terrible however...me & my four-legged are wishing you well Hooch! Get well soon..i'll get saskja to make you a get well poster..hope she doesnt eat the cardboard before it's done..**hugz**


----------



## Jenny Wren

*Where did we go?*

We have disappered from this thread!:no:
Taya still sends get well wishes...we WERE right next to Jazzy's mom but as soon as Jaz'z picture got resized we went poof!
So we are posting again.... wishes still coming Hooch's way...


----------



## foreveramber

i just started a thread with jakes pic...oooops. ill put it here too


----------



## HoldensMom




----------



## TheHooch

I can;t tell you guys what thiese pictures meant to me during the first hospital visit. We put them up on the walls and had dog loving nurses from all over the hospital coming in and seeing them. Next thing I knew I was Hooch all over the hospital from nurses visiting when I was too sick to know better.


----------



## TheHooch

I have saved them to a folder on the computer and it is my screen saver doing these days of recovery.


----------



## mylissyk

That's great Hooch. I'm so glad it helped, we love ya man!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am glad you enjoy them and we all enjoyed doing them.


----------



## jcasks

I just had to post to make this thread reach 100 posts!!


----------



## TheHooch

Good one!!! LOL


----------



## GoldenDaisy

*Just saw this thread. Boomer sends a great big get well wish to you Hooch.




*


----------

